# Juwelenschleifen <--> Sondieren ?



## schmiggy (7. April 2007)

hi zusammen,
habe mal ne frage. habe juwelenschleifen als beruf genommen und will den char mit meinem main mit erz und barren versorgen (der ist bergbauer). nun meine frage, muss ich um zu sondieren bergbau lernen oder wie geht da? kann das nämlich nicht (ist nicht bei den fertigkeiten...) gruss

und frohe ostern


----------



## Sitilius (7. April 2007)

schmiggy schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> habe mal ne frage. habe juwelenschleifen als beruf genommen und will den char mit meinem main mit erz und barren versorgen (der ist bergbauer). nun meine frage, muss ich um zu sondieren bergbau lernen oder wie geht da? kann das nämlich nicht (ist nicht bei den fertigkeiten...) gruss
> 
> und frohe ostern



Die fähigkeit sondieren erlernt man mit der zeit beim beruf juwelenschleifer.
Um sie zu benutzten brauchst du 5 brocken erz und die kannst du dann sondieren.


----------



## Gramarye (7. April 2007)

Sondieren lernt man bei Juwelenschleifen skill 20 (glaube ich) und du kannst am anfang nur Kupfer sondieren...je nach skill kannste dann später au anderes erz sondieren.


----------



## Bom-HEadshoot (8. April 2007)

ja da hat er recht


----------

